# Our walk..



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

was WONDERFUL today. He use to PULL and try to lead and stop to smell/eat everything while we take him for a walk. I decided to try using a prong collar a couple of weeks ago and the first time we used it, the walk was literally 75% better than usual.. we used it a second time and he was starting to get it more.. but today, he probably only tried to stop to catch a leaf that was blowing in the wind but other than that, he walked right by our side (boyfriend and i took turns walking him around the neighborhood), loose leash 98% of the walk, no pulling, didn't get phased by all the yard workers working on peoples yards, lawn mowers, blowers, etc. so many praises today! 

I finally understand how it feels to LOVE taking your dog out for a walk. He's almost 5 months but he's been walking so well with us already. Maybe I'm celebrating too soon, but man.. walks before were such a chore. Today was just.. really, really good. :wub: Having a 35+ pound dog trying to pull you around sucks so much. Haha.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

that's great your dog walks good now, but if he's almost 5 months and you started using a prong collar a couple weeks ago get ready for negativity from the dog nazis.

a 35lb GSD is still small and developing, please don't pull on or run with him using a prong collar though.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

YES !!!! Imagine that 35 lb pup pulling you around when he's 80 plus lbs in a year from now. Nice job getting it handled.

SuperG


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

scarfish said:


> that's great your dog walks good now, but if he's almost 5 months and you started using a prong collar a couple weeks ago get ready for negativity from the dog nazis.
> 
> a 35lb GSD is still small and developing, please don't pull on or run with him using a prong collar though.


We don't run him (period. unless he's fetching) or yank him when he's on the collar. The corrections are really light and subtle. I'd rather prong collar him than have him choke himself out on a flat collar. Thanks though! Everyone has their opinions, I suppose.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Now that you have his attention, start teaching him the loose leash "zone" and that being in it means walking and not being in it means sitting or waiting. Teach him to heel with treats in your hand and walking close watching you and sitting when stopped. Prong collars are a training tool and the ultimate goal is to not need them -- obviously with a young one that is down the line. Control -- then train -- then you don't need the prong anymore. Perhaps you can graduate him to a martingale or such later on.


----------

